# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Ali-Choles

## medyczka

brak recenzji, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją opinię !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ali -Choles producent Colfarm tabletki jeden z najlepszych produktów naturalnych o ciekawym , korzystnym ,efektywnym składzie np. czosnek ,sosna śródziemnomorska ,karczoch ,lecytyna . Dla poprawy zdrowia stosowanie jego jest jak najbardziej wskazane.Dla mnie był produktem na tyle ważnym ,że pozwolił na odstawienie tabletek chemicznych na receptę które nie były obojętne dla organizmu  i innych  słabych ,nieefektywnych  suplementów .Zastosowanie Ali - Choles przez dłuższy czas i systematycznie bo wtedy jego korzystna działanie jest zauważalne spowodowało - poprawę odporności , poprawę wyglądu skóry i obniżenie nadmiernego przetłuszczania włosów , obniżenie złego cholesterolu a podwyższenie dobrego , poprawa przemiany tłuszczowej organizmu ,lepszą pracę serca i przewodu pokarmowego  ,lepsze samopoczucie .Co nie dały rady  inne leki preparaty dał radę Ali- Choles i to bezpiecznie bez działań ubocznych  i w dodatku tanio .Znajomy stosował go wspomagająco w miażdżycy i stwierdził też efekt skuteczności jako zadowalający. Ostatnio zauważyłem przerwę w produkcji tego suplementu i w tym trudności z jego zakupem ale mam nadzieję ,że produkt nadal będzie dostępny w aptekach . Dawkowanie jest 2x1 ale myślę ,że w poważniejszych dolegliwościach dawkę można trochę zwiększyć na 3x1 ale przez pewien czas np. w celu stabilizacji złego cholesterolu.

----------

